# Help! Drywall Pulling Away from Stud on the Ceiling of our Garage



## Jessidog (Jun 21, 2011)

How long has the drywall been installed? Is it fairly new? If the drywall is not failing due to moisture from a leak, it looks like it does not have the necessary number of screws or nails. Years ago when I worked for a drywall company, two guys would put the boards on the ceiling with just enough nails to hold it in place. Then someone else would come along and finish the nailing.

It also looks like the butt joints of the sheets are not breaking on a rafter. You probably need to go into the attic and add in nailing support for the butt joints.

As long as the boards are in good condition, you should be able to remove the loose tape, secure the boards to the rafters with screws and then refinish. 

David


----------



## Jarlanric (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks David. We bought the house 2 years ago so I'm not sure how old the drywall is, I want to say at least 10 years.


----------



## Jessidog (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm surprised it stayed up so long. In the picture, two sheets are separated along the butt joint. There should be a wood support along that joint with at least 6-8 nails or screws along the edge of each sheet. Maybe it is the picture, but I do not see it. When the drywall came loose, the edge of the drywall would be ragged from all of the nails or screws ripping through the drywall. In the picture, it looks almost like factory smooth edges to me.

Does it look like the sheets are sagging? Does the drywall move if you press up on it? If so, it is not secured properly.

David


----------



## Jarlanric (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes it looks like the sheets are sagging in the middle a few places. When I push the drywall up it moves right up to the stud. I think I'm going to get some more screws and secure it this weekend. I wonder if the new garage door opener we had installed caused this. The only thing I'm confused about is the opener is secure and fine, the drywall around it is secure.


----------



## Jessidog (Jun 21, 2011)

I think the drywall was not installed properly to begin with. The garage door is not the issue. The garage door opener has to be firmly attached to the rafters, which will hold the drywall around it tight. 

Either by oversight or just haste to finish the job, the sheets were installed with a minimal number of nails or screws. I would use screws instead of nails to attach the drywall properly. Press the drywall up against the rafter before securing with a screw. If it is hanging down, the screw will pull through the paper surface. The screw head needs to be recessed slightly below the surface, but not break the paper. I think you can buy an attachment for your drill that countersinks the screw to the correct level. I use my cordless drill and control the speed to set the screw. You may need to add wood supports from above where two sheets form the butt joint. The good news is I do not see any reason to replace the drywall as long as you get it secured before gravity takes over.

David


----------



## Jarlanric (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for the help


----------



## Jessidog (Jun 21, 2011)

Jarlanric said:


> Thanks so much for the help


Good luck. As a final comment, I would start in the center of each sheet and work toward the edges.

David


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

With the sheets as bowed and pilled away from the framing as it is, I wouldn't even try to reattach it. Demo and replace. Better yet, in an garage space with no conditioned air or heat, replace with plywood. Use batten strips on the joints....


----------

